

Nature’s Most Perfect Killing Machine: Ebola is nightmare fuel - Mz
http://www.randomhouse.ca/hazlitt/feature/natures-most-perfect-killing-machine

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _An effective response to an outbreak is surprisingly simple. Modest
containment efforts, such as gowns and gloves and dilutions of bleach, tend to
be successful. People who are infected with Ebola, after all, aren’t out
running around spreading the disease for long before they’re too sick to leave
the bed.

The virus is too hot—choke the supply of new hosts and it smothers itself._

